# Do PAX have to rate you before they can see whether their rating dropped after their ride?



## JDS5768 (Jan 2, 2020)

I've heard mixed messages on this one. For the longest time, I thought it was well known that the PAX would retaliate if given a 1star. Just recently I read on Uber's site I believe that passenger could not see updated rating until they rated you. Was wondering if anyone knows which is accurate. Thanks in advance! Really wanting to give out a few 1 stars here and there ha


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Dont know the answer bu have heard from many here that a Pax can change their rating.


----------



## JDS5768 (Jan 2, 2020)

MasterAbsher said:


> Dont know the answer bu have heard from many here that a Pax can change their rating.


I heard that both pax and driver used to be able to do that, but then every started doing that all the time and I'm uber was like "oh crap, this isn't going to work"


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Have you ever been a pax before? Ofcourcw they can change your rating. But you(Driver)are held to give them the required instantly after the ride before they you can move along for them. No changing it at all as a driver. Its a setup totally for the pax. Not the driver.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Have you ever been a pax before? Ofcourcw they can change your rating. But you(Driver)are held to give them the required instantly after the ride before they you can move along for them. No changing it at all as a driver. Its a setup totally for the pax. Not the driver.


I 4*'d some drunk pax last night whom I drove home from the movies, for being late for pickup. Immediately I saw a $5 tip in the app (from them). Oh well!


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I 4*'d some drunk pax last night whom I drove home from the movies, for being late for pickup. Immediately I saw a $5 tip in the app (from them). Oh well!


Here its very common DT, those building are so big and the ping is literally pullover now fast sometimes, depending on the amount of ants DT at the time.

The hotels are usually filled with tourist. So i wait longer on those pings. ONLY if they communicate with me through the app. If i get the "we are on are way down reply" i wait i understand that not all peeps can get a driver that fast but in Chicago. Its completely flooded at all hours now.


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I 4*'d some drunk pax last night whom I drove home from the movies, for being late for pickup. Immediately I saw a $5 tip in the app (from them). Oh well!


Passengers think 4 stars is a good rating anyways  Most passengers who talk to me about their rating don't know how to see it in their app, so it's unlikely they know you rated them 4 stars anyways


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Erin C Banning said:


> Passengers think 4 stars is a good rating anyways :smiles: Most passengers who talk to me about their rating don't know how to see it in their app, so it's unlikely they know you rated them 4 stars anyways


This is also true. Just like any other driver. Pax stack on updating there app. So there are alot of people who dont even care about there pax rating. So they dont bother to update. I have giving plenty of 1* with no exchange to me. Hell its tricky enough for the driver to see pax rating pre pick up. Its designed that way in the pax favor again!

There is plenty of things made to the pax 100% favor. Bit you gotta know them. Its way to hard to explain here.

i know of a trick how to dump the 3rd pax ping on the CT bonus without it affecting the CR, or AR on the bad pings on the 3rd ride Its easy to do honestly. But you need experiance.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Yeah, rating protection was part of the 180 Days of Change campaign. However, it was rendered meaningless a few months later when Uber quietly gave pax the ability to change the rating for any driver they've ever had. We've had users on here show the option to change ratings for rides they literally took _years_ ago. Classic Uber.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

The riders you need to watch out for are those who only ride occasionally but have been doing that for a long time and have built up a stable rating. They barely ever ride Uber so if you one star them then yes they will see it a few days later and may subsequently go in the Uber Rider App and change the rating they gave to their most recent driver. Now most pax are frequent or at least periodically frequent riders and they can't tell hyde from hare who gave them what rating even if it's a one star rating. Uber does apply some AI in that if you are a rider that always checks their rating (like me) then they will wait until a few days have gone by since you've checked to apply a bad rating. Uber really is working to keep ratings anonymous and I know we always think we know who gave us the bad rating but the thing is that you don't know so go home.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

MadTownUberD said:


> I 4*'d some drunk pax last night whom I drove home from the movies, for being late for pickup. Immediately I saw a $5 tip in the app (from them). Oh well!


I had a similar situation for a ride with 4 people. It was a 45 minute drive and it started out OK but as the drive went on the 4 got really annoying to the point that after dropping off 2 of the riders they wanted to change the address to another spot but kept on insisting the total cost of the ride was in addition to what they were already paying... about $83 and they thought it would be another $83. I decided to end the ride and they left all kinds of trash in the back seat. It was especially disappointed as the one who requested the ride was a military guy.

So they got out and I pulled up to a dumpster and emptied the trash. They ate in the back seat and spilled a little bit of food. It was a five minute cleanup and I'm pretty sure they drove past me in another car as all were laughing. I ended up giving them a 1* and notified Lyft about the mess they left.

Later that night I saw they gave $17 tip and I assume a 5 star rating since I'm still at 5.0. Maybe they felt bad for being jerks... who knows.

I assumed they would retaliate with a 1 star rating as well but that didn't happen. That used to be a big thing on eBay with retaliation over bad reviews. Uber/Lyft should make it at the very least nobody can see what the others left until both parties have done a review.


----------



## JDS5768 (Jan 2, 2020)

WindyCityAnt said:


> This is also true. Just like any other driver. Pax stack on updating there app. So there are alot of people who dont even care about there pax rating. So they dont bother to update. I have giving plenty of 1* with no exchange to me. Hell its tricky enough for the driver to see pax rating pre pick up. Its designed that way in the pax favor again!
> 
> There is plenty of things made to the pax 100% favor. Bit you gotta know them. Its way to hard to explain here.
> 
> i know of a trick how to dump the 3rd pax ping on the CT bonus without it affecting the CR, or AR on the bad pings on the 3rd ride Its easy to do honestly. But you need experiance.


with Uber it's very easy to see the Pax rating on the way to get them, and as you're waiting for them at the pickup area. the same thing you do when you're wanting to reconfirm, remember if you have any surge on the ride and the amount


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

JDS5768 said:


> with Uber it's very easy to see the Pax rating on the way to get them, and as you're waiting for them at the pickup area. the same thing you do when you're wanting to reconfirm, remember if you have any surge on the ride and the amount


Yea way to many newbies dont know how to do it. Also i never will sit any any Uber spot. Its a stall tactic for them. As we only have 10 hours of drive time around here. Making it completely useless to wait for a 7$ surges ride. Then good luck heading back into the traffic in time to get another decent fare.

Trust me i worked damn near every major event this whole past year here. Lala,(3days) airshow(3days) nfl season kickoff, st paddys((3days), NYE. I refused the marathon. To many street closers. there are times the city gets so full. Its not even worth it. Massive amounts of tourists on top of the reg population, you literally spends hours getting them in or out of the airports. It gets really bad.


----------

